# The East Renfrewshire GC- Sunday 30th April (LIMITED SPACES)



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

*The East Renfrewshire Golf Club*
Sunday 30th April

[video=youtube_share;oDmCJjgXEUI]https://youtu.be/oDmCJjgXEUI[/video]

Won't need much of a hard sell with this one, so be quick. 

*Itinerary:*

-Arrive 11am
-Bacon roll and coffee/tea in the lounge
-Make use of practice facilities 
-Circa 12pm: 18 holes on the best course in Renfrewshire
-Follows with 2 course meal in the lounge (starting between approx 1600 and 1630hrs)

Places limited to 7 guests.  Wee comp format on the day will be stableford, full handicaps.  Prizes will be:

1st place: Â£20
2nd place: Â£10
3rd place: Â£5

*Price for all of the above, INCLUDING sweep money = Â£20*

Post your name down here if you want a place.  Payment by PayPal / bank transfer pretty much *now* (PM for address).  Any cancellations- no problems but you lose your cash unless someone else takes your place.



CONFIRMED:

1.  virtuocity
2.  williamalex1
3.  willieP


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

Wish I could Dave but with Spring meeting the Saturday my mrs would have the bags packed....

anybody looking in this is a cracking deal to play a great course (Biased of course)


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity
2. williamalex1
3. willieP

4? Farneyman (awaiting an email to confirm boys football ko, might have to forgo the roll and bacon :mmm: )


----------



## AMcC (Apr 3, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			1. virtuocity
2. williamalex1
3. willieP

4? Farneyman (awaiting an email to confirm boys football ko, might have to forgo the roll and bacon :mmm: )
		
Click to expand...

5. AMcC

pm sent Dave


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 3, 2017)

6. Lanark_Golfer

Just need to make sure the wife isn't working to confirm, should be good.


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't make that day unfortunately. Have a good day fellas :thup:


----------



## super hans (Apr 3, 2017)

7. Super hans


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2017)

Would have been with you in a flash - were I not to be in Dubai that day.  Will watch out for East Ren Opens later in the year.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 3, 2017)

AMcC said:



			5. AMcC

pm sent Dave
		
Click to expand...

Money transferred


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

1.  virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2.  williamalex1 *Confirmed*
3.  WillieP
4.  Farneyman
5.  AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
6.  Lanark_Golfer
7.  Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*

Payments due now folks and whilst it's OK to confirm later, I can't hold on to places if someone else jumps in.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. Farneyman
4. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
5. Lanark_Golfer
6. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*

Payments due now folks and whilst it's OK to confirm later, I can't hold on to places if someone else jumps in.  2 spots left.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. Farneyman
4. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
5. Lanark_Golfer
6. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HDID Kenny *Confirmed*

Payments due now folks and whilst it's OK to confirm later, I can't hold on to places if someone else jumps in.  1 spot currently left.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 3, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity Confirmed & PAID
2. williamalex1 Confirmed & PAID
3. Farneyman
4. AMcC Confirmed & PAID
5. Lanark_Golfer
6. Superhans Confirmed & PAID
7. HDID Kenny Confirmed
8. HowlingGale


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. Farneyman
4. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
5. Lanark_Golfer
6. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HDID Kenny *Confirmed*
8. HowlingGale *Confirmed & PAID*

Payments due now folks.  PM me for PayPal / Bank transfer details.

Please add your name to the reserve list, as we have two people who have not yet 100% confirmed.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity Confirmed & PAID
2. williamalex1 Confirmed & PAID
3. Farneyman
4. AMcC Confirmed & PAID
5. Lanark_Golfer
6. Superhans Confirmed & PAID
7. HDID Kenny Confirmed
8. HowlingGale (Sent money to someone via Paypal, hope it was you )


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

To anyone who I've advised to pay via an @hotmail.co.uk address, please ignore!!!! my email address ends with @live.co.uk

I'm actually a clever person in certain aspects of my life....


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			To anyone who I've advised to pay via an @hotmail.co.uk address, please ignore!!!! my email address ends with @live.co.uk

I'm actually a clever person in certain aspects of my life....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds dodgy


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

turkish said:



			Sounds dodgy
		
Click to expand...

Nearly as dodgy as your chipping.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 3, 2017)

Kick off either 11 or 1215. Either way I can't make this now. 

Have a great day guys.


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Nearly as dodgy as your chipping.
		
Click to expand...

Says he with the Chipper


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
4. Lanark_Golfer
5. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
6. HDID Kenny *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HowlingGale *Confirmed & PAID*

One more place available folks.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 3, 2017)

Can you put me down for this please?


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 3, 2017)

If I'd known it was for you I wouldn't have approved it at council!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			If I'd known it was for you I wouldn't have approved it at council!  

Click to expand...

With your burger caravan at the 9th .


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Can you put me down for this please?
		
Click to expand...

You're really **** :rofl:. Hope you get in :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 4, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Can you put me down for this please?
		
Click to expand...

PM to be sent.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 4, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
4. Lanark_Golfer
5. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
6. HDID Kenny *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HowlingGale *Confirmed & PAID*
8. ger147 *Confirmed*

Just Lanark_Golfer to confirm, then we have our meet sorted.  Reserve list now in place.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 4, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			If I'd known it was for you I wouldn't have approved it at council!  

Click to expand...

This will act as your one good deed of your tyrannous reign.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 4, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
4. Lanark_Golfer
5. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
6. HDID Kenny *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HowlingGale *Confirmed & PAID*
8. ger147 *Confirmed & PAID*

Just Lanark_Golfer to confirm, then we have our meet sorted. Reserve list now in place.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 4, 2017)

Can you put a +1 down for me as a reserve? My pal is in Tenerife at the mo so can't ask him till he gets back at the weekend.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 4, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Can you put a +1 down for me as a reserve? My pal is in Tenerife at the mo so can't ask him till he gets back at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what he says when he comes back


----------



## ger147 (Apr 4, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Let me know what he says when he comes back
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 5, 2017)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it, wife is working Sat and Sun that weekend :angry:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like I'm too late for this &#128532;. Fire me on the reserve list please &#128526;


----------



## ger147 (Apr 5, 2017)

My +1 will take the 8th slot.  When you confirm I'll send you another Â£20.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 6, 2017)

1. virtuocity *Confirmed & PAID*
2. williamalex1 *Confirmed & PAID*
3. AMcC *Confirmed & PAID*
4. Ger147's mate *Confirmed & PAID*
5. Superhans *Confirmed & PAID*
6. HDID Kenny *Confirmed & PAID*
7. HowlingGale *Confirmed & PAID*
8. ger147 *Confirmed & PAID*

RESERVE:

Owen_Thomas_14

*Itinerary*

Breakfast will be at 11am in the lounge.  Access via main entrance (buzzer in operation).  

Tee off around 12pm (tees not booked on a Sunday, so form an orderly queue).  Stableford, full handicaps.  Sweep included in your fee.  Buggies are available for hire.  Contact me or the club in advance.  

*First match*

1.  virtuocity
2.  AMcC
3.  williamalex1
4.  HowlingGale

*Second match*

1. Ger147's mate
2. Superhans
3. Ger147
4. HDID Kenny

Advised the catering staff that we'd eat between 1600 and 1630.  

Looking forward to it folks- we'll have a great day if we get some decent weather.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hope the weather stays dry for you all.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Hope the weather stays dry for you all.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not included


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking forward to this guys &#127948;&#9971;&#65039;&#128526;&#127867;


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 6, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Is that not included 

Click to expand...

That costs extra!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			That costs extra! 

Click to expand...

The captain could use his influence on this special occasion


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Looking forward to this guys &#127948;&#9971;&#65039;&#128526;&#127867;
		
Click to expand...

:thup:Kenny , oops that doesn't sound quite right :rofl:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Looking forward to this guys &#62412;&#9971;&#65039;&#62990;&#62331;
		
Click to expand...

Me too - I've been assured East Ren has no bunkers...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Me too - I've been assured East Ren has no bunkers...
		
Click to expand...

Not since the war,  but some Geri's are welcome now i think :rofl:


----------



## AMcC (Apr 18, 2017)

I am going to have to scratch from this unfortunately, hope you all have a great day.  Was really looking forward to it as well.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 18, 2017)

Message sent to Owen_Thomas_14 as first reserve.  If he can't make it, places will be offered to other forum users.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 20, 2017)

*Slight change to the batting order:*

1. virtuocity Confirmed & PAID
2. williamalex1 Confirmed & PAID
3. Owen_Thomas_14 Confirmed & PAID
4. Ger147's mate Confirmed & PAID
5. Superhans Confirmed & PAID
6. HDID Kenny Confirmed & PAID
7. HowlingGale Confirmed & PAID
8. ger147 Confirmed & PAID

*Itinerary*

Breakfast will be at 11am in the lounge. Access via main entrance (buzzer in operation). 

Tee off around 12pm (tees not booked on a Sunday, so form an orderly queue). Stableford, full handicaps. Sweep included in your fee. Buggies are available for hire. Contact me or the club in advance. 

*First match*

1. virtuocity
2. Owen_Thomas_14
3. williamalex1
4. HowlingGale

*Second match*

1. Ger147's mate
2. Superhans
3. Ger147
4. HDID Kenny

Advised the catering staff that we'd eat between 1600 and 1630.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi all.

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow.  Just a reminder that we're meeting on or before 11am for breakfast.  

Preferred lies (fairway only) in place.  Plugged balls get free relief anywhere on the course.  After that, you're on your own!  

Weather looks dry, warm but very windy.  Not bad for April!  

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Apr 29, 2017)

Looking forward to this! I should be there for 10.45ish &#9786;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Looking forward to this! I should be there for 10.45ish &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Me too :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 29, 2017)

Enjoy tomorrow lads. :thup:


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 29, 2017)

Should be there for 11. Hopefully the missus is relieving me of dad duties about 10.30 and it only takes about 20 mins. Hold that roll for me. Looking forward to it whatever the weather.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 30, 2017)

Really enjoyed my day, thanks to everyone for coming along.

Thanks to HowlingGale, Owen_Thomas_14 and williamalex1 for the company today.  Had a decent four ball match at the same time as the stableford.  Drive for show, lads!  

Weather stayed dry throughout but the wind made it a tricky day (for some more than others).  Scores as follows:

1.  Owen_Thomas_14 = 36 points
2.  virtuocity = 35 points
3.  HowlingGale = 35 points
4.  williamalex1 = 34 points
5.  James = 34 points
6.  HDID Kenny = 34 points
7.  ger147 = 29 points
8.  superhans = 27 points

Hope everyone had a good time and got home safe.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 30, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Really enjoyed my day, thanks to everyone for coming along.

Thanks to HowlingGale, Owen_Thomas_14 and williamalex1 for the company today.  Had a decent four ball match at the same time as the stableford.  Drive for show, lads!  

Weather stayed dry throughout but the wind made it a tricky day (for some more than others).  Scores as follows:

1.  Owen_Thomas_14 = 36 points
2.  virtuocity = 35 points
3.  HowlingGale = 35 points
4.  williamalex1 = 34 points
5.  James = 34 points
6.  HDID Kenny = 34 points
7.  ger147 = 29 points
8.  superhans = 27 points

Hope everyone had a good time and got home safe.
		
Click to expand...

Great day Dave, thanks for organising. Course food sweep all great value for money. Throughly enjoyed the game and company.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Really enjoyed my day, thanks to everyone for coming along.

Thanks to HowlingGale, Owen_Thomas_14 and williamalex1 for the company today.  Had a decent four ball match at the same time as the stableford.  Drive for show, lads!  

Weather stayed dry throughout but the wind made it a tricky day (for some more than others).  Scores as follows:

1.  Owen_Thomas_14 = 36 points
2.  virtuocity = 35 points
3.  HowlingGale = 35 points
4.  williamalex1 = 34 points
5.  James = 34 points
6.  HDID Kenny = 34 points
7.  ger147 = 29 points
8.  superhans = 27 points

Hope everyone had a good time and got home safe.
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, especially our jammy victory over 2 real golfers Owen and Howlingale aka Drew with the shake my head handicap . Thanks again Dave


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for organising virtuocity. Very good value for money. Shame about the traffic on the way home though &#128532;&#128514;


----------



## ger147 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for organising, was a good day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Thanks for organising virtuocity. Very good value for money. Shame about the traffic on the way home though &#128532;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

What traffic, it was all one way on the course :rofl:


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 30, 2017)

Can't thank Dave enough for organising. Really enjoyed it. Superb course and definitely a serious contender if I get the chance to join somewhere again.
Think I'll complain to the shaky people that they gave me too low a handicap to be competetive...


----------

